# Controller placement thread



## patrickgti (Oct 30, 2008)

Interested in seeing unique controller placement I'm in a mk4 but would love to see them all for ideas!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

this is from a car I did a couple years ago, but like the placement.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Bunny Bagged Mode by helloterence, on Flickr


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

helloterence said:


> Bunny Bagged Mode by helloterence, on Flickr


nice:thumbup:

what mount is this please? thanks


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Aluminium stand, 3m double sided tape!
Simple & effective

Version 1.0
Some modification will be made to it next time!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount.


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

dash cubby


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's mine..

Untitled by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flexi85 (Jan 2, 2014)

*AW: Controller placement thread*










Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

flexi85 said:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


I love this. But I don't want to lose my cupholders 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

IMAG1070 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

its the cup holder section under the mdf2

so i made a bracket, primed and painted


IMAG1068 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

this is the bracket in situe, i used foam tape under the bracket then bolted down, this wat we get no vibration. the steel is about 5mm thick lol


IMAG1085 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

and finally in its home..


IMAG1092 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry for the HUGE pic !


----------



## Vinny_TS (Apr 11, 2013)

V2 in dash cubby


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

In a mk4, the ashtray is the perfect size to fit a V2 controller. You dremel out like 2mm on either side after removing the red insert and it will fit super snug. Take the lid off the ashtray, feed the line through the back, put the lid back on, and you can slide the lid open and closed to hide it. I'll post a picture of it later on.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

macleanshaun said:


> In a mk4, the ashtray is the perfect size to fit a V2 controller. You dremel out like 2mm on either side after removing the red insert and it will fit super snug. Take the lid off the ashtray, feed the line through the back, put the lid back on, and you can slide the lid open and closed to hide it. I'll post a picture of it later on.


Pics?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Nothing fancy, I wanted access to mine and be able to move it around if needed. So velcro and the wire is tucked along the seam of my knee panel and the center console, I can pull it out at any time and tuck the wire back in.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

center console:


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

Got my Dorbritz universal v2 mount in today. 


Untitled by ehurlburt, on Flickr


Untitled by ehurlburt, on Flickr


Untitled by ehurlburt, on Flickr


----------



## Cody2003 (May 19, 2009)

I molded my V2 controller into the driver's side vent for my MKIV. First time doing something like this, I am pretty pleased with how it has turned out. Now I just need a weekend to get V2 installed.


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

Not a new spot but worked out still needs some finishing up to be perfect.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

A3 8P, the best I could come up with since I wanted it to be completely hideable if needed.  The cup holder still works and I can always cover the controller to avoid any spills with the lid when I have something in the cup holder. 









-Mici-


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

We dremeled some material out of the ash tray to accomodate the controller very snugly, and then drilled a hole to get the wire out of the back of the ash tray in the lady's mk4 GLI.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I had Dorbritz mold in one of his accuair pods for me a few months back, it's in place of the armrest spot in a mk4 center console. He did an amazing job; I definitely would recommend anyone hit him up if you need anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

2012 Golf R -- put the V2 controller inside a euro cup holder. Made a little 'shelf' underneat the controller to hold it flat, level, and just underneat the euro cup holder 'garage door' slider. Also a bit of felt around the sides holds it in snugly and looks fairly OEM.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

still a work in progress - have a little more to do before wrapping in fabric.


*for reference - Mk4 R32


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Bump for more ideas!


----------



## etgrisw1890 (Oct 28, 2013)

Stays in this general vicinity and does not slide around much at all. The pod containing the gauges is affixed using velcro.
https://flic.kr/p/sZTJDK


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

dorbritz designs molded in pod :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Literally fits like a glove. Just drilled a hole in the back of the ashtray for the cable.


----------



## geronimo18 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bump for new pictures??


----------

